# Adding Live Plants



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

got my answer thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i don't do anything special when adding plants in my tanks.I just clean very well the roots and i check the leafs for snail-eggs cause i hate snails in my tanks!!!!
Sometimes i use fertilizer tables to support the plant for the first days...
GoodLuck with yours!!!









**This i believe should be moved in the equipment forum

Jim


----------

